
Does your brain have a mind of its own? - theoneill
http://www.latimes.com/news/opinion/la-op-marcus4-2008may04,0,5015266.story
======
jamesbritt
I seem to have a whole schoolyard of inner children running around in there.
Does that count?

More seriously:

"But merely adequate solutions (what engineers call "kluges") -- like the
awkward, injury-prone human spine, good enough but far from perfect -- can
stick around indefinitely if better solutions are too far away on the
evolutionary landscape."

Compare this to the dictum, "Do the simplest thing possible that works."

Are "merely adequate solutions " always kluges? I think not.

------
tokipin
after being familiar with Jungian psychometrics, a lot of these things seem
off. for example, there are personality types that are easily distracted (eg
ENFJ), and there are types that are impossible to distract (eg INTJ)

that's beside the point of the article, but often reading these things is like
watching someone trying to do arithmetic with roman numerals instead of the
much more arithmetic-friendly arabic notation

------
Raphael
Gah! Infinite recursion.

